# Is Pit Boss a good brand?



## merrymanb (May 13, 2014)

Cabelas has a Pit Boss pellet grill on sale for $399, which is $200 off. Anyone know anything about this brand?


----------



## jeepdiver (May 13, 2014)

Saw it in their paper today.  Guessing it is their own brand.  Almost too good of a price to not try.  Cabela's usually has a good return policy


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 14, 2014)

Ditto.  But look at weight and you'll be better off.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 14, 2014)

Here you go, A review from another member...JJ

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/157459/pit-boss-at-menards


----------

